# First proper scape



## Fisher2007 (19 Oct 2019)

Hi all

So, finally my Aquariums4life tank arrived and I'm super happy with it - 1400 x 420 x 450 high in 12mm optiwhite.  Sits on top of an oak side board I had and replaces my old 100 litre aqua nano

Pics as of a minute ago.  This is my first ever proper aquascape, so be forgiving!  I'm happy with it either way and the plan is to order plants from Aquarium Gardens for delivery Friday and then I'll be planting and filling it this time next week

Thanks to Dave and Stephen at Aquarium Gardens for all their help and advice so far


----------



## Fisher2007 (19 Oct 2019)

Couple more....


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Oct 2019)

Looking good, will be interested to see this planted.  I'm guessing high tech? 


If you can, add the spec of the equipment as it help others when planning  or offering advise when asked 

Edit, just seen this isn't a journal so no bother with spec

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisher2007 (19 Oct 2019)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Looking good, will be interested to see this planted.  I'm guessing high tech?
> 
> 
> If you can, add the spec of the equipment as it help others when planning  or offering advise when asked
> ...



Plan is high tech, although never done that before so a little apprehensive!

Kits is;
Twinstar 1200
2 x oase 350 biomaster thermo filters
CO2 art se series regulator with inline diffuser
Aquascaper glassware, with a single surface skimmer at one end
Backlit with a multi colour (changeable colour) led strip from Amazon
30kgs dark mini landscape rock
Probidio soil x 2 bags
Redmoor root
ADA la plata sand in the foreground


----------



## Fisher2007 (11 Nov 2019)

Few updates on the tank

First lot are immediately post planting the tank almost 3 weeks ago now


----------



## Fisher2007 (11 Nov 2019)

Next a week in....


----------



## Fisher2007 (11 Nov 2019)

And as of a few mins ago.  Nearly 3 weeks in


----------



## Fisher2007 (11 Nov 2019)

Stock wise right now it's 30 amano shrimp, 35 cherry shrimp and a dozen nerite snails

Thinking some cardinals and harlequin rasboras.  Not sure how many of each.  Open to suggestions re numbers.  Also other alternatives to those as well

Cheers


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (16 Nov 2019)

Harlequin and cardinals are a good choice. I also like ember tetras if you wanted to have a smaller fish than the Harlequin and stick to South American fish.
You could also then get sat some Bolivian Rams or another dwarf cichlid.
Pygmy or panda cories jump to mind for a bottom dweller. And my go-to for the surface is dwarf Pencilfish.


----------



## alto (17 Nov 2019)

This is an amazing tank and the length allows for some less usual species that appear too big when viewed in smaller tanks

Water are local water parameters (or are you mixing with RO etc?)?

For inspiration
Aquarium Glaser FB photos 

Aquarium Glaser Website which often includes summary information on species behaviour and several of Frank Schäfer‘s outstanding photos

(FWIW I’ve never been a fan of the combination of harlequin rasboras and cardinals  sure the colours standout but I don’t see them as complimentary in terms of behaviour or appearance  )

If you do choose smaller fish, I’d add ~100 of each main species, then a few focal fish


----------



## Fisher2007 (17 Nov 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Harlequin and cardinals are a good choice. I also like ember tetras if you wanted to have a smaller fish than the Harlequin and stick to South American fish.
> You could also then get sat some Bolivian Rams or another dwarf cichlid.
> Pygmy or panda cories jump to mind for a bottom dweller. And my go-to for the surface is dwarf Pencilfish.



Would the rams not make a buffet of my cherry shrimp?

Yesterday I added 20 Espei rasboras.  They are tiny but they'll soon grow I'm sure


----------



## Fisher2007 (17 Nov 2019)

alto said:


> This is an amazing tank and the length allows for some less usual species that appear too big when viewed in smaller tanks
> 
> Water are local water parameters (or are you mixing with RO etc?)?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links, I'll take a look

As per the above post, I added 20 rasboras yesterday but right now I can barely see any.  They're tiny and seem to love the plants

I know what you mean about cardinals with rasboras and I'm in two minds at the minute 

Do you really think I could get away with that many small fish and still maintain a happy, heathly, algae free plant mass?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (17 Nov 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> Would the rams not make a buffet of my cherry shrimp?



Yes probably, sorry I missed that one.


----------



## Paul27 (17 Nov 2019)

Beautiful mate. Love what you have done with that led light strip at the back.


----------



## Fisher2007 (17 Nov 2019)

Paul27 said:


> Beautiful mate. Love what you have done with that led light strip at the back.



Thanks.  I'm really happy with it.  Not true aquascaping I know


----------



## Paul27 (17 Nov 2019)

Gives a really calming effect, if that makes sense and that's just by looking at a picture of it. Honestly think it looks great. 

Define aquascaping though, yes you can replicate nature etc but I personally think it all just comes down to personal taste and what's pleasing on the eye for that individual.


----------



## Fisher2007 (17 Nov 2019)

Paul27 said:


> Gives a really calming effect, if that makes sense and that's just by looking at a picture of it. Honestly think it looks great.
> 
> Define aquascaping though, yes you can replicate nature etc but I personally think it all just comes down to personal taste and what's pleasing on the eye for that individual.



Thanks again

I agree on the calming effect.  I can sit and watch it for ages, and that was even before any shrimp or fish were in there.  I even find the maintenance quite therapeutic but maybe that's because it's all still a bit new.  I'm sure I'll get bored of it soon!


----------



## Paul27 (17 Nov 2019)

Any more ideas on what other fish you will be having?


----------



## Fisher2007 (17 Nov 2019)

I like the idea of pencilfish maybe but never kept them before so not familiar with their behaviour 

Ideally I want something that will stay small (max 1.5 inches), relatively shrimp safe and a species that I won't see all the time.  I like the idea of seeing fish every now and again and one that has a bit of character.  Probably asking for too much


----------



## alto (18 Nov 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> added 20 rasboras yesterday but right now I can barely see any. They're tiny and seem to love the plants


those are a few tiny fish in the big empty (dangerous) place - not enough numbers for a shoal to feel confident on its own ...  depending on the fish species sometimes they settle in and sometimes they won’t until you add more fish

I’d look for some of these rasboras 
https://www.aquariumglaser.de/en/fish-archives/trigonostigma-heteromorpha-wild-2/
https://www.aquariumglaser.de/en/fish-archives/trigonostigma-hengeli-2/

Shops may/may not know what their fish source is



Once tank is established, and following the rasbora (location) theme, some type of chocolate gourami (they are very sensitive to water conditions so wait until tank is 2-3 months old)

https://www.aquariumglaser.de/en/fish-archives/sphaerichthys-osphromenoides-2/

https://www.aquariumglaser.de/en/fish-archives/sphaerichthys-osphromenoides-4/

These are the easiest choco’s to keep and they’ll transition over to eating most anything (though I still prefer to feed good quality frozen foods regularly (bloodworms, brineshrimp, daphnia) unless you want to maintain live cultures)
They’re fine with large water changes as long as parameters are a reasonable match (pH, GH etc, temp is fine to drop a few degrees)
They are very interesting to watch - I’d add 20-30 for your size tank as they do better longterm in bigger groups
When buying look for young/juvenile fish as they seem to adapt better to the whole capture/hold/ship process 
(most chocolate gouramis are wild caught)
Note if your water is very hard, I’d avoid the choco’s 


As to numbers of fish in a planted tank, I suppose it depends upon your maintenance and filter ... I’ve never noticed an algae increase even when I have more fish than I’d like in a tank (impulse buys  of fish rarely available locally - but then a good excuse to set up another tank  )


----------



## Fisher2007 (18 Nov 2019)

So having spent a bit of time researching again what fish to go for and taking into account;
 - The probability of them allowing my cherry shrimp to reproduce in some form and not hunting them too much (appreciate all fish will eat shrimplets given the chance but selecting fish less likely to)
 - Max size (I like scale - so max 2 inches per fish)
 - Colour
 - Comparison to the Espei Rasbora I have already (colour, shape, etc)
 - And probably in that order

I'm now thinking;
 - Pencilfish - never kept them, look great but having looked at videos on You Tube and seeing the males harassing each other, I think I'm going to rule those out.  I want a tranquil tank and some of the videos I've seen show the opposite (unless someone can convince me otherwise)
 - Cardinals - colours are obviously right up there but very similar to the Espei in terms of shape, size and to a degree colour (the reddish colour in the Espei once they settle, grow and colour up).  Still a possibility but I'm moving away from them
 - Danios - similar shape to the Rasbora but not the most colourful, although that could be interesting in itself as they are different.  Very active, so should give the Espei some confidence.  Leopard would probably be my first choice.  Celestrial are lovely but pricy by comparison and I'm not sure I'd see them much?
 - Chocolate gourami - nice fish but I think won't be too hardy so I'm ruling them out
 - White cloud mountain minnows - kept them years ago, cheap, active, swim near the surface from what I can remember so different to the Espei.  I always liked the standard colour which again would be different to the Espei.  I think these could be a favourite right now unless someone can see something I'm missing?

And regardless I think I'm going to get 20 more Espei (so 40 total) to bolster their numbers

Cheers


----------



## dw1305 (18 Nov 2019)

Hi all, 





Fisher2007 said:


> Pencilfish - never kept them, look great but having looked at videos on You Tube and seeing the males harassing each other, I think I'm going to rule those out. I want a tranquil tank and some of the videos I've seen show the opposite (unless someone can convince me otherwise)


It depends a bit on the species.

Out of the ones I've kept <"_Nannostomus eques"> _are pretty calm, <"_N. beckfordi"> _are a bit livelier and <"_N. marginatus">_ males fight, but only for small territories and they don't do much damage to one another. I think <"_N. mortenthaleri"> _are a bit more aggressive again, but I haven't kept them, (or _N. rubrocaudatus, _which I believe are similar in nature_).
_
Have a look at TomC's web pages for a <"bit more information">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Fisher2007 (19 Nov 2019)

Quick video from yesterday....


----------



## alto (19 Nov 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> Very active, so should give the Espei some confidence


Maybe yes, maybe no ... danios can be too active for some species and intimidate - partially through the sheer level of activity, partially through constant reaction/investigation of the more subdued species
Danios are extraordinary rapid (and possibly intimidating) eaters

Adding an additional 20 Espei is an excellent idea, if they remain shy consider adding a group of 12-15 harlequin rasboras (they will likely integrate into the shoal but are generally more outgoing)
Then gradually introduce other species and observe fish response

Sundadanio species? these remain smaller and while less boldly coloured than cardinals, have extraordinary iridescence (gold glitter effect) - they may appear rather dull and plain in shops 
Full color only seems to come with maturity


----------



## Fisher2007 (29 Dec 2019)

Quick video update.   Just over 2 months since the tank was setup


----------



## Fisher2007 (29 Dec 2019)

And a couple of pics


----------



## Fisher2007 (16 Feb 2020)

4 month update.  Growing well and really pleased with it


----------



## Fisher2007 (16 Feb 2020)




----------



## Kezzab (17 Feb 2020)

Looking nice! Great growth.and colour.

Could you trim the red and tuck trimmings into the back of that mound so its more background and less sprouting out the top, if you know what i mean?
K


----------



## Fisher2007 (17 Feb 2020)

Kezzab said:


> Looking nice! Great growth.and colour.
> 
> Could you trim the red and tuck trimmings into the back of that mound so its more background and less sprouting out the top, if you know what i mean?
> K



Thanks. That's the plan. Just not got round to it yet.  A job for one evening this week


----------



## Fisher2007 (8 Apr 2020)

Think I may have broke the rules in the This to This thread (sorry mods!) so replicated here:

October 2019




Today - April 8th 2020


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------

